# Help w.95 Maxima Stalling/Lurching in Low Gear



## msutech (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey all,

I have a 95 Maxima, auto trans, w. 135k miles on it. Over the past few months, I have had frequent (read: daily) issues with it. Originally manifested as stalling when coming to a stop. Eventually led to a slow start-up after the car has been sitting for a while, stalling when stopping (seems to be more frequent when I have the steering wheel turned), and a lurch when driving in 1st gear. Once I am out of first, everything seems totally fine. I have been smelling gas lately when I stop. 

I have replaced the MAF, Knock Sensor, and B1 S1 O2 Sensor, all due to check engine codes. Also, TPS because the car wouldn't start at all one morning. What am I missing? Fuel Pump? Fuel Filter?? I have even been told maybe IACV? 

Help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You can try cleaning the IACV first before replacing it.


----------



## allegoric (Jul 14, 2009)

*I've been trying to figure out this very issue*

I've been diagnosing cars since I was laid off a year ago. I currently have a 95 Maxima with this "stalling issue". This is the first car I've had (30) in a year, that nobody can seem to figure out including myself, dealers and mechanics. Everybody has a different answer for the same problem, that tells you something right there. Having had the experience of "replacing everything" I have done less than I normally do only replacing the MAF because I had a code for it. The best guess or intelligence I can gather so far is there is a bad ground related to the MAF or computer, but to date haven't found it. I feel the answer is out there and have resorted to the telephone calling dealers and the like, eventually I'll find it and if I do WILL post because so many posts don't end with a conclusion, I would ask you to also, let's see who finds it first. I am replacing the TPS because I got one for nothing, but I already know or think it is fine.
Be careful buying replacement parts, some of them are manufacture date specific like the TPS. In buying and selling many cars I have found 95-96 is trouble in general when the switch over from OBD I to OBD II happened. Try and find a mechanic that fixes cars without using a scanner, but with his fundamental knowledge instead of "how things work".


----------



## allegoric (Jul 14, 2009)

I just ran across this might be it, let me know when you're done okay!
http://www.lyberty.com/car/Maxima_A3...NTB98-008b.pdf


----------

